# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Tìm bi 6.35, em có thể lấy từ bạc số bao nhiêu ạ.

## vanlam1102

Em chào các bác, em chào cả nhà.
em có cây vitme bị rơ, đi tìm bãi mà ko tìm thấy cây ưng ý nên em nghĩ giải pháp tạm thời là thay bi.
mà chỗ em vùng sâu vùng xa nên khó kiếm loại bi 6.35.
em nghĩ tới cách là mua vòng bi về cắt ra lấy bi.
mà tra tài liệu thì ko thấy hãng ghi kích thước vòng bi.

bác nào có kinh nghiệm giúp em với.
em cần tìm loại bi 6.35 thì phải mua vòng bi số bao nhiêu ạ.
em cám ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## Truong2578

bác ra chỗ bán đồ sửa xe đạp nói là bán cho bịch bi cổ xe
Nó là bi 6.35 đó. ( cái này nghe quen quen)

----------

vanlam1102

----------


## vanlam1102

> bác ra chỗ bán đồ sửa xe đạp nói là bán cho bịch bi cổ xe
> Nó là bi 6.35 đó. ( cái này nghe quen quen)


em cám ơn bác nhiều nhé, mai chạy ra hỏi thử.

----------


## biết tuốt

mua bi lẻ khả năng nhét vào không nổi đâu , trước tớ làm như này

 theo hình lấy (OD - id )/ 2 > (bi cần tìm )  1 chút  sau đó tra bảng  mua vài vòng trong giớ hạn về đập ra
http://leantech.com.vn/n145/bang-tra...ac-dan-vong-bi
có cái  panme mitutoyo  loại 0.000  như của tớ nữa là ngon  :Wink:

----------

Trung Le

----------

